# Counterforce protests Uber in Seattle



## unewsman (Apr 9, 2014)

Counterforce protests Uber in Seattle

http://mobile.theverge.com/2014/4/2...test-targets-uber-by-blocking-cars-in-seattle


----------



## jakeV (Apr 10, 2014)

I was just reading about this. I found this link that appears to be created by the 'counterforce'. Some serious anger in there.

http://tidesofflame.wordpress.com/2...are-only-strong-because-we-live-on-our-knees/


----------



## GuitarJunkie (Apr 10, 2014)

My anger seems so trivial in comparisson. Thank god! Jeez these people need to find something better to do with their time.


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

Comparing Kalanick to Nietzsche, wow. Some interesting info in there. Some scary thinking in there as well.


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

Heres another link on the topic

http://valleywag.gawker.com/anarchi...-in-the-streets-o-1568739346/+sarah-hedgecock


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Interesting reading and not all accurate. For example, a $30 "short ride" from Capital Hill to South Seattle. If it is $30 it isn't a short ride, even at surge fares. I get from $6 to $20 to South Seattle, and only hit that $30 mark when going out of the city limits from Capital Hill.


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

You didn't hear or encounter this at all I take it SunSmith?


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Seinfeld said:


> You didn't hear or encounter this at all I take it SunSmith?


No, and on Saturday I worked from 11 a.m. until 3:30 a.m. Sunday (with some long breaks, read an entire book during the breaks).


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Attacking drivers will gain them no sympathy. 

It looks like they prefer to remain anonymous, which leads me to believe they are tied to the taxi industry.


----------



## franklin (Apr 21, 2014)

The taxi industry is differnt than the taxi drivers. Just like the Uber company is different from the Uber drivers. There are a lot of competing interests here.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

The counterforce maybe played too many games of counterstrike.


----------



## smoothOP (Apr 10, 2014)

Haha, I played counterstrike back in the day!


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

unewsman said:


> View attachment 34
> 
> 
> Counterforce protests Uber in Seattle
> ...


These guys are idiots. I would love to have driven through that sign like I just finished a marathon, lol!


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

If I was UBER Driver and got stopped by them...i will offer free rides lmao!


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Are you not a driver remy? If not- What is your interest in this forum?


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Jeeves, relax...i am as proactive and support other drivers here including you.  If you are having a bad day...sorry to hear


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

I think he's more wondering if you are part of the counterforce. Before you said you drive in Napa, but you just said "if I was UBER driver", hence the confusion.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Ah! Sorry for the confusion. What i meant was if I was a driver in Seattle and came across being stopped. And no im not part of the counterforce. Lol


----------

